# Walking my puppy



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

When I take Kiya out for a walks, she has a tendancy to stop and stare when a person walks by everytime. I call her name, she doesn`t respond so I pull gently on the leash to get her walking again. I`m not sure how to stop this behaviour and it is frustrating, especially when I live in a city. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

if i were you i would keep a bag of treats and a squeeker in yur pocket (to get a squeeker go to a dollar store buy a cheap ole dog toy with a squeeker inside and cut it out)
the second she sees a person coming squeek the squeeker the second it grabs her attention and she turns to look at you reward her with a treat and use a word such as "ignore it" so she learns to associate your saying "ignore it" with treats and the command to ignore the person.

dont say "ignore it" untill she is doing the action some people try too soon to use the word before the dog is actually doign ti to get the dog to do it but all your doing is reinforcing her to look at the stragner. so
squeek
dog turns t look at you
give treat WHILE saying your choosen word


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I would start in the house, get her to respond to her name. Every time you say her name and she looks at you give her an excited "YES! Good puppy!" or "Yay! What a good girl!" Giver her treats at first and then stop using them slowly. I have a huge problem with keeping Huginn's attention in public and working like this in the house has helped. When we walk, I just randomly say "Huginn, look" and if he looks at me he gets a praise and sometimes a treat. It has worked wonders with him.


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree with Huginn (great name for a dog, by the way). That was one of the things I learned in the dog training course we bought. It takes some time but it's definitely worth it in the end!


----------



## merry (Mar 31, 2012)

hello 
i am LM when i talk with my dog he is responding very quietly, he is very nice, i give training to my dog.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

BrittanyM said:


> When I take Kiya out for a walks, she has a tendancy to stop and stare when a person walks by everytime. I call her name, she doesn`t respond so I pull gently on the leash to get her walking again. I`m not sure how to stop this behaviour and it is frustrating, especially when I live in a city. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Just walk briskly, toting the leash with you. That works most of the time. It's the tendency of dogs to stop and smell everything. They have heightened sense of smell, so they are naturally fascinated and curious when it comes to things they see along the way.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> if i were you i would keep a bag of treats and a squeeker in yur pocket (to get a squeeker go to a dollar store buy a cheap ole dog toy with a squeeker inside and cut it out)
> the second she sees a person coming squeek the squeeker the second it grabs her attention and she turns to look at you reward her with a treat and use a word such as "ignore it" so she learns to associate your saying "ignore it" with treats and the command to ignore the person.
> 
> dont say "ignore it" untill she is doing the action some people try too soon to use the word before the dog is actually doign ti to get the dog to do it but all your doing is reinforcing her to look at the stragner. so
> ...


Yep, I believe dogs think in the now. People often jump in to shown.


----------

